# Noisy Drivers?



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

So I was just wondering what everyone thinks about this. This year I've had the opportunity to hear and use a few of the newest drivers on the market. Some I liked and some I hated. But what really turned me off a couple was the unbelievable noise they made. They were the loudest worst sounding drivers I've ever heard. They are the Callaway FTi, and the Cleveland that a fellow in our foursome uses. The Callaway was by far the worst. What are your thoughts.


----------



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the origional cleveland and I think its fine. But have you ever herd the nike squach. Sounds like a your swinging a stick with a beer can tied to it....lol . My favorate is easly the taylormade burner not the tour one. Havent hit that one yet.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya I heard the nike was awful to. A waste of a good beer can:laugh:. I demoed the Taylormade tour burner TP what a sweeet club. I may up grade to it next season but I love mt 907 D2 for now.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I never cared for the sound, but when I hit it in the fairway, it doesn't seem to sound so bad.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

marto97 said:


> Ya I heard the nike was awful to. A waste of a good beer can:laugh:. I demoed the Taylormade tour burner TP what a sweeet club. I may up grade to it next season but I love mt 907 D2 for now.:thumbsup:


Isn't it better to have the Molson sound, that means you're smackin it than the the Moose head sound


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I never cared for the sound, but when I hit it in the fairway, it doesn't seem to sound so bad.


Amen! My Mizuno has a fairly distinctive "clink" when I hit it, but when I hit it well, I know it. It isn't always an option to deaden the sound. To do so they have to pump foam into the head, and that changes the weight and the swing characteristics of the club. It doesn't take much added weight at the end of a 45" shaft to make a huge difference in how a club feels when swung at 95+ mph.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Almost all of the new drivers are loud, but i agree that some are just plain distracting. The new Cleveland and the Cobras fit into this category in my opinion. I like the sound of most Taylormade and Titleist drivers, especially on a well struck shot. That nice, high pitched clink is very rewarding. Without a doubt, the best sounding driver I have ever hit was my old TM R5.
On another note, it is interesting to see how golf involves all of ones' senses. Who would have thought that a deaf golfer would be missing so much?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger good to hear from you hope all is well. are you conus or there? as timberland and I statated before when you hear that beer can sound you're smacking the ball in the sweet spot and the entire course knows it. Now I like the "clink" sound not the thud sound. I'm in a total melt down with my game,so the thud sounds and explatives of other golfers keeps me playing to try to improve.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm back in Afghanistan wishing I was still in the states. Had an enjoyable leave and even managed to get a few rounds in. I try not to compare anything to beer cans, as that is something I won't see for another 6 or so months.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I went to an Edwin Watts store for some gloves yesterday. They were dead since the Dolphins game was about to start. I spent some time trying a few of the new Cobra LV4 drivers... If you think they are loud on the course, you should hear them echo indoors!

With nothing better to do at the time, one of the guys set me up on the meter and I got what amounted to a free lesson and swing analysis. I shouldn't say it was free because having discovered what the same swing will do with different shafts I tried, I'm sure will eventually cost me money.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I would care about the sound if i could find one that I could consistently (spelling?) hit straight with.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I would care about the sound if i could find one that I could consistently (spelling?) hit straight with.


Well, its about time you got back. I had to make straight comments. now I can throw in some hooks and slices on the posts when needed you newly Wed, and My 38th anniversarary is my tomorrow 9/11 your yesterday. Welcome back my friend


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Well, its about time you got back. I had to make straight comments. now I can throw in some hooks and slices on the posts when needed you newly Wed, and My 38th anniversarary is my tomorrow 9/11 your yesterday. Welcome back my friend


Thanks for that and congrats on the anniversarary any plans? You can bring on the slices and hooks too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I felt like I needed a bit more loft on my driver than the 8 degree model I have, so I got a Cobra L4V the other day... Did you hear it?

Standing on the tee the other day, with people on the previous green behind us, I think they were disturbed by the sound while they putted. I got to the point that I was careful not to hit my drives if I saw one of them in their backswing.


----------

